# anyone have left over unused enteragam packages they want to sell?



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

the insurance just denied my doctor's prior authorization. before i spent hundreds buying a month supply, not knowing if it may even make my symptoms worse or not. wondering if anyone has 1-2 unopened pack they willing to sell? locally in southern california?

thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a savings program...http://www.enteragam.com/patients/savings-and-resources/savings not sure if it give you enough off to make it worth a trial.


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

Wumonty

I think JonSnow mentioned your best option under the EnteraGam post. He indicated that your physician can give you a prescription for up to 4 packs a day. The cost for the prescription is the same for 1 a day as it is for 4 a day. Then you get a 90 day prescription via mail and the cost for one pack a day is drastically reduced. Your Gastro doctor can also provide you with free samples.

So far my GI doctor is having pretty good success stories ( very good results) with his patients that can afford or have insurance coverage for the EnteraGam. Good luck and keep us posted please. Thank You.

 John


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the reply... my insurance doesn't cover any of the cost. my dr wrote me a 30 day rx. the pharmacist says its $500. i asked if i can get just a few day supply instead. he says no, they don't sell this much, so i have to get a 30 day supply minimum.... i've called around several dr in the area, and no one has samples... i'm asking their office to see if they can get samples...

i don't mind paying if it works. but i heard with some people, it made sx worse? so i'd hate to pay $500 and take a few days and have it make it worse.

i think the online discount is only $25 off? correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

asked my gi dr to call to get samples, but he refuse...


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

A 30 day supply times 4 per day would give you a 120 supply at one pack per day (same cost). Maybe you need a new GI doctor if he won't give you samples or write you a prescription for up to 4 packs a day. Most GI doctors are sympathetic to their patients knowing that many insurance companies are still not covering this prescription and still may take another year or so to start covering it.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i heard some people after just a day or two made things much worse. so i'm not even sure if its worth it to get anything more than few days supply for now. unfortunately, i have hmo insurance so kinda stuck with this group of gi docs. but i did contact several other gi dr in the area to see if they have samples, and i'm willing to pay cash to see them. but apparently, no one has samples of this. shouldn't enteragam be sending reps out all over to give samples? cause if it does work, the dr will pressure the insurance to cover it, and then enteragam will make lot more $$$

so frustrating.

also, i'm trying to get xymogen 2000df. heard its similar to enteragam, but apparently its not available for now. back ordered, and they don't know when they will have any more...


----------



## bfg (Apr 17, 2014)

I just askdd my pcp to prescribe ente3agam for me, but my insurance anthem blue cross ppo in CA will not cover it. It is gonna cost me 375 plus 40 shiping. I think im gonna pay that absurd amount and try it becuase ky weight is dropping too fast from diarrhea and undigested foods.I also tried looking for the xymgen igg2000df and the manufacturer told me that there are no vendors that sell their product only from physicians offices.

I wonder if bovine colostrum wouold have the same effect as the serum bovine immunoglobulins, since they both contain igg.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

ur dr doesn't have samples for u?


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

bfg,

Make sure your doctor gives you a prescription for four packs a day. It's the same cost as one per day. This way you will get a lot more packs for your bucks.

Wumonty,

I don't know of anyone taking EnteraGam who indicates that it will work in 2 weeks or less. Most say it takes between 2-6 weeks. It's possible that it could at first make your condition worse before it makes it better. This kind of reminds me when I first started taking allopurinol for my gout. The drug actually can make your gout worse before it gets the gout under control. I still don't understand why your doc will not give you samples. My GI doctor get's many samples from the EnteraGam reps.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i just called the pharmacy, and since my insurance is not covering it. and i'm paying cash, the cost is calculated based on the "quantity", not based on number of days. which means even if my dr writes an rx for 4x/day. i'll have to pay the 120 pack cost of $1600.

that's wat scares me. wasn't there someone on the forum said enteragam gave him non stop diarrhea for a day?? if i have to diarrhea non stop for 2-6 weeks, that's just unbearable.. everything seems to make things worse before it get better. i don't need it any worse..... i took some potent probiotic, and next day diarrhea 30x/day... non stop.... i don't think its something i want to continue if that's the case..

many dr are just not sympathetic to our condition!! i hate talking to them, and they just look dumb found..


----------



## bfg (Apr 17, 2014)

My doc doesnt have samples because im the one who asked him to rx it me. He looked it up and thought it was worth a try. Ill let you know how i do.

Meanwhile i found this product on amazon, which might be similar to enteragam.
http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Immunity-Immune-Support-Container/dp/B0010ZJTM4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=250BM81RLCN55&coliid=I812I9834T9T6

And this which contains immunolin 500mg with other immune things.http://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Immune-Defense-Featuring-120-Count/dp/B0013HXKCY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=250BM81RLCN55&coliid=I2DHWBBUIS446X


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I have yet to find an ingredient list for Enteragam... they say what's "not" in it in the info I found.. but I would love to see an real ingredient list. If it's causing MORE d for some there's probably something in it that's bad (artificial sweetener for example).


----------



## bfg (Apr 17, 2014)

It does contain dextrin which is a sweetner.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

wumonty said:


> the insurance just denied my doctor's prior authorization. before i spent hundreds buying a month supply, not knowing if it may even make my symptoms worse or not. wondering if anyone has 1-2 unopened pack they willing to sell? locally in southern california?
> 
> thanks


OK, so according to this:

ibs (dot) about.com/b/2014/02/27/enteragam-for-ibs.htm

It's an antibody. Immunoglobulins are antibodies. That tells me that it works by making you immune to some allergen which could be either a protein, a polysaccharide or a nucleic acid (direct quote from my biochemistry textbook right here next to me).

Another way to look at this is to research the drug in Pubmed and a medical library, or even find a doctor or researcher (Immunologist would be peachy), and nicely ask questions, keep researching until you find out exactly what the immunoglobulin (Ig) is an antibody against. Then avoid that thing like the plague.

Sorry about the way I posted the link... I don't know what's up with the links in this website. The terms of service says you must support what you say with links, but if I post links, they disappear. 0_o


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

I should say though, that any immunity based treatment is likely to have a temporary bad effect on someone. Like the flu shot giving you flu like symptoms, but not a real flu. If you suddenly have the Ig and before, you didn't have it, then your body can suddenly find the "bad guys" and get rid of them. During that ridding process, you're likely to feel pretty sick. But it should be temporary. Having the drug might be better in the long run, than avoiding the food or whatever.

Especially if it turns out that it's against some nucleic acid, which would suggest the Ig is targeting bad gut bacteria, and directing your immune system to attack it. Since I haven't researched it, I wouldn't know, but you should do your research if you're thinking of skipping the drug. Offers of drugs are, in my opinion, fairly precious. I'd appeal with the insurance co. They must have an appeal process. Since they pre-approved, they shouldn't have much of a leg to stand on.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try using the link button, sometimes if you just post the link it does something funny in the code. It is the one next to the list buttons on the bottom row of the tool bar.


----------

